# ISO: Onion Dip



## texasgirl (Aug 30, 2005)

I am looking for a dip that I had at a shower.
She got it off of one of the shows on the food network. Looking at their site, none of them are it. Wondered if anyone has one that sounds like this.

The onions are slice sorta thin and carmelized. It has a thick base, like cream cheese or something. It was really good and I don't know the woman, so I can get it from her now.
anyone have a clue?


----------



## Alix (Aug 30, 2005)

What was dipped in it? Chips? Veggies?


----------



## Sandyj (Aug 30, 2005)

*Caramalized Onion Dip*

I have two recipes for a caramelized onion dip which seem like they could be close to what you had. I've made #2 and it turned out well. Works for vegetables as well as chips & biscuits. Oh, and if you're in a hurry, Costco makes it!:

#1 This one came with instructions on how to reduce the calories from fat:

Ingredients:

1 tsp olive oil
1 3/4 cup chopped onion
1 clove garlic finely minced
1/3 cup cider vinegar
3 tblsp honey
1/4 tsp white pepper
1/3 cup mayo            (you can use reduced calorie)
1/3 cup sour cream    (....ditto, nonfat)
1/4 cup plain yoghurt (....ditto, nonfat)
pinch salt

Prep:
  Heat oil in a large skillet over medium heat. Add onion and garlic;  cover and cook 8 minutes or until tender. Add vinegar, honey, and white  pepper; stir well.  Bring to a boil over medium-high heat, and cook, uncovered, 10 minutes or until onion is deep golden and liquid evaporates, stirring occasionally. 

 Combine the onion mixture, mayonnaise, and remaining ingredients in  a bowl; stir well. Cover and chill. 



 #2 
Ingredients:

2 tblsp vegetable oil (or light olive oil)
2 med onions chopped (about 3 cups)
3/4 cup may
3/4 cup sour cream
salt & freshly ground black pepper
finely chopped fresh chives for garnish
Prep:

 1.Heat the oil in a large skillet over medium-low heat. Add the onions, cover, and cook, stirring occasionally, until golden, about 20 minutes. Uncover and continue cooking, stirring often, until deep golden brown, 15 to 20 minutes. Cool completely.   2. Mix the mayo & sour cream in a medium bowl. Stir in the onions. Season with salt & pepper. Cover and refrigerate until chilled, at least 2 hours, or up to 2 days. (If necessary, thin with milk before serving.) 

3. Transfer to a serving bowl and sprinkle with chives. Serve chilled or at room temperature.


----------



## bluespanishsky (Aug 30, 2005)

oh wow...both of these look de-lish!  I'll definitely try these out.  Thanks for posting them.


----------



## spryte (Sep 4, 2005)

My grocery store makes this and I got the recipe from their website... it's sooooooo good!!!

*Jarlsberg Dip

Ingredients*
 					 						1  						Cup  						Mayonnaise
 						 						2  						Cup  						Chopped onion, yellow or sweet
 						 						2  						Cup  						Shredded Jarlsberg or Jarlsberg Lite Swiss cheese
*Recipe Directions:*
 				Mix all ingredients in a medium bowl. 

Place in a baking dish and bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes. 

Serve warm or cold with you favorite crackers. 				

*Serving Ideas:*
 					Also great with bread sticks.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 4, 2005)

The only thing with the dip that I had, the onion was sliced, so , I guess it wouldn't matter. The rest looks like it would be about the same. Yummy, thank you!!


----------

